# Dealer out Dexos1 inside car



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

You should be fine since it was caught so quickly. The big thing about Dexos2 oil is the Low-SAPS properties to avoid damaging the emissions system. The lubrication you received from the Dexos1 would have been adequate, but if it had been left in there over a long period of time, it would have probably resulted in deposits forming in your emissions system, a clogged DPF, or damaged sensors.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Keep that dealership - not only do they own their mistakes but they follow up with both GM and you. However, don't keep them a secret - who's the dealership and where are they located.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

My dealer changes my oil with mobil 1, last fall they mistakenly put the dexos blend in my car. Pointed this out, my car instantly went back on the hoist and oil was changed again. I was then informed every 4th oil change is free and would not be being charged for the oil change at all.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Everytime I get my paper work it always states Dexos 1 and everytime I question them.

They check with the tech who confirms he used Dexo 2 and state that the parts department uses the wrong part number.

I wouldn't worry one bit about the small amount of driving you did with the wrong oil.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

You're good to go buddy. While the lack of attention to detail drives me bonkers at least it sounds like they did due diligence to make things right without you having to pull out the big guns lol. With the type of service I get across the board in any venue now a days, sounds like an excellent experience to me!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I agree with everybody here. your car is absolutely fine and you have a very good dealership.


----------

